# Modchip Central,WTH!!!!!



## alepman90 (Jan 28, 2016)

I've been dealing with RHS since 2007 unfortunately they stopped selling carts
so i was looking for a legit site to buy GW and chosed Mod Central,today i received
an email from them notify me that it's out of stock and have to wait till 29th feb
so GW send them a new shipment or get Sky instead..... i asked them no!! just 
refund my money back.
now i receive another email telling me that they have to cut 25% of my payment
cos card processor company charges them fees for selling modchips and stuff .
wth i know its kinda gray market but they looked professional? am i the only one who 
faced this issue with them??


----------



## hankchill (Jan 28, 2016)

If it was listed as in stock when you placed the order, then they are in the wrong for listing it as such. How did you pay? If it was credit card, call your credit card company and tell them they are refusing to refund you on something that was supposed to be in stock, and they'll do 100% reversal. Same with other methods like PayPal. As long as you used a payment method that can be disputed by your bank, you should be able to get your money back.

If he still refuses to give you your money back, threaten to contact local police.


----------



## alepman90 (Jan 28, 2016)

i paid with my debit card


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jan 29, 2016)

Yep, they are assholes. Their site will say it's in stock, than you get screwed when you find out it's not in stock and have to wait.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 30, 2016)

debit should have card logo, i know visa is good with that kinda stuff. kinda worried now i just ordered a CR4 from there...had positive experiences in the past though.


----------



## zero_g_monkey (Jan 30, 2016)

Since they have NOT processed anything as it pertains to your order, there is no way they can charge you a fee. Until the begin to work your shipment, you should never be charged anything. I would inform them that either give you a full refund or you will turn them over to your banks fraud investigation team, the local police and the postal service. Yes, you are ordering an item that is considered illegal in most parts of the world, but that is not the important issue. You use it for "homebrew". There is multiple ways to get your point across and just because they choose to use a horrible company to process cards IS NOT YOUR FAULT. They need to eat any costs for mislabeling their stuff. You agreed to buy the GW card, not a SKY. They advertise quick shipment. Since they are unable to fulfill their end of that agreement, they are in violation of the terms of service you agreed to leaving them in violation of the purchase contract..


----------



## Columbo2811 (Jan 30, 2016)

Chinese New Year guys. It lasts 23 days so that's probably why the long delay. No bugger working in China to produce cards or ship them.


----------



## alepman90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Columbo2811 said:


> Chinese New Year guys. It lasts 23 days so that's probably why the long delay. No bugger working in China to produce cards or ship them.


I'm leaving states in 8 days,and my order was (in stock) not preorder or back-order 
it was false listing from their behalf and i wasn't inform that they don't have any in-stock and waiting Gateway's shipment.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jan 30, 2016)

alepman90 said:


> I'm leaving states in 8 days,and my order was (in stock) not preorder or back-order
> it was false listing from their behalf and i wasn't inform that they don't have any in-stock and waiting Gateway's shipment.


Then contact your carrier instead of ranting in a thread.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 30, 2016)

So cancel and tell them you won't be home to accept shipment because you won't be back in the states for a while.  if they ask to hold your order tell them no because you're concern that once things start progressing orders could be mixed up.

I personally never had any issues cancelling orders from card resellers because i take a different approach to situations.


----------



## alepman90 (Jan 30, 2016)

tony_2018 said:


> So cancel and tell them you won't be home to accept shipment because you won't be back in the states for a while.  if they ask to hold your order tell them no because you're concern that once things start progressing orders could be mixed up.
> 
> I personally never had any issues cancelling orders from card resellers because i take a different approach to situations.


They agreed to refund me yesterday.
i never had any issue when I used to buy from realhotstuff they were professional and organized.


----------

